# Advice for a Fellow Criminal Justice Officer.



## CO Church (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello All,
My name is Mike. I am currently a Correctional Officer for the Florida Department of Corrections. I wanted to ask my fellow Criminal Justice Officer's some advice. Well I live in Miami,FL and I am interested in relocating to your State. However other than minimal internet research I haven't the slightest clue about living and working in Massachusetts. I wanted some info on what is the typical hiring process for Criminal Justice Positions consist of and how long they usually take to hire? What agencies to stay away from and lastly general info about living in Massachusetts. I have slightly more than 4 years experience in Corrections and recently obtained my Florida Certification for Law Enforcement. Another question is, does Massachusetts recognize Florida's Criminal Justice Training, or would I have to attend the academy again? A little FYI about me I am 26 years old, I am a little tired of the fast paced party scene here in Miami. However I must admit I enjoy partying occasionally. Reason I have thought about relocating to Massachusetts is because I recently saw Milton, MA listed as the 5th best city to live in according to the 2009 Money Magazine's top cities to live in. In theory it's the best New England state for me to choose, due to it having a Major City in the state (Boston), NY is one of the bordering State's and well it seems that the state is right on the water. Thus it's similar to home and the added bonus is getting away from the Miami mentality which is a little difficult putting down on paper but anyone who has spent a good amount of time here can relate. I am planning to take a trip to your State but wanted to know where to go and what to do, my trip will be just after Christmas and right up to about the first week of January. Sorry for all the questions but I sincerely appreciate any and all info you guys can come up with!


----------



## AOfficer2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

Stay away from MA. This state sucks as far as all the political issues/taxes/cost of living. New England is a great place to live, but I would stay out of MA. Is is pretty hard to get a job up here in MA due to the civil circus that we have here. They are also laying off people left and right at the moment. I would look into some neighboring state if you want to live in New England. NH is pretty good. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Stay in Florida.....there are plenty of police jobs there, none here, and the political climate for cops here sucks.

See: Gates Jr., Henry Louis.


----------



## CO Church (Jul 16, 2009)

Whoa, well thanx for the advice guys. No Positive news means stay away lol. In any case be safe out there and thanks again for the advice.


Mike


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Let's see. Wanting to leave a place with scantily clad bronze-skinned honeys wearing only the minimum legal clothing requirement 12 months a year. Yeah, that's sounds like a good move...

Live like a porn star for a few more years, THEN move to land of the Quakers and big Catholic guilt.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

If you just got your LE cert down there, you're good to go anywhere in Florida, for the most part....

Stay in FLorida...


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

CO Church said:


> Hello All,
> I wanted some info on what is the typical hiring process for Criminal Justice Positions consist of and how long they usually take to hire?


Sheriffs in MA only run jails, by and large as county government is non existent here. Mass State Police and most major municipal depts hire off a single, state adminstered civil service exam that comes around next in April 2011. Municipalities score the exam with absolute vet preference (i.e., a vet with a 70% is above a non vet with a 100%). You also must have 1 year of residence in a particular town to place in their residency preference. MSP simply gives vets two points.

Note however, that there are currently about 125 officers on the layoff list who have to offered jobs first before any departements can pick up new officers of their lists.
And right now


CO Church said:


> I have slightly more than 4 years experience in Corrections and recently obtained my Florida Certification for Law Enforcement. Another question is, does Massachusetts recognize Florida's Criminal Justice Training, or would I have to attend the academy again?


More than likely you'll have to do the academy all over again. Massachusetts Crim Pro is much more restrictive than almost any other state in the country, so you'll basically have to take everything you already know about crim pro and throw it out the window.


CO Church said:


> Reason I have thought about relocating to Massachusetts is because I recently saw Milton, MA listed as the 5th best city to live in according to the 2009 Money Magazine's top cities to live in.


What are you doing reading Money Magazine and wanting to be a cop? Notice it was in Money Magazine, meaning you need money to live there. Milton COLA is out of the range of most police officer salaries.

Plus, it's inside of the 128/95 beltway, so if you like traffic, be my guest. 


CO Church said:


> In theory it's the best New England state for me to choose, due to it having a Major City in the state (Boston), NY is one of the bordering State's and well it seems that the state is right on the water.
> 
> Thus it's similar to home and the added bonus is getting away from the Miami mentality which is a little difficult putting down on paper but anyone who has spent a good amount of time here can relate. I am planning to take a trip to your State but wanted to know where to go and what to do, my trip will be just after Christmas and right up to about the first week of January.


Southern New Hampshire offers many of these benefits and more, and New Hampshire is actually closer to Boston than Cape Cod is, about a half-hour up the highway. You also may have much more leeway in transferring your training and you won't have to deal with the whole civil service thing. Manchester seems to always be hiring, and Southern NH puts you at most two hours from the city, beautiful mountains, and gorgeous beaches.

Plus, your presidential primary vote will actually mean something in 2012.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Sheriffs in MA only run jails


Well, lets give him the whole picture, the Sheriffs have dive teams, SWAT teams, K9's, CSI's, armored personnel carriers, mobile command posts, patrol boats, warrant units, motorcycles, horses...and oh yeah, it's all a donation away...

Come on up kid...


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

csauce777 said:


> Well, lets give him the whole picture, the Sheriffs have dive teams, SWAT teams, K9's, CSI's, armored personnel carriers, mobile command posts, patrol boats, warrant units, motorcycles, horses...and oh yeah, it's all a donation away...
> 
> Come on up kid...


Oh yes, silly me.

Though I think the role of Sheriffs outside of the jails will become much more limited by statutes and political pressure as time goes by.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

explain a little more boo boo


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

CO,

Try staying in Florida but moving away from Miami. I'm moving back to the Pan Handle myself. Miami is it's own little world. Law enforcement jobs aren't as plentiful as they used to be, but there are still plenty out there. All state law enforcement agencies and some sheriff's offices will take your DOC retirement time.


----------

